# fleece blanket



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 9, 2004)

is a fleece blanket an item worth carrying while overnight backpacking?  i love mine, but sometimes its a little to bulky.  any input would be great


----------



## twigeater (Apr 16, 2004)

I bring one sometimes, like I may bring one for tomorrow night.  I'm bringing my "used to be a 20*" down bag, since my 0* will be too much, so I'll add a microfleece blanky to my pack.


----------



## twigeater (Apr 16, 2004)

Sometimes I don't really like the feel of the nylon, so I'm thinking of making a soft flannel liner for my bags.  Would be lighter as well.


----------

